# I'm NEW... meet my mini donkeys, Bud & Gilbert



## Posh (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here, let me do some introductions.

http://community.webshots.com/user/wimbsy

Click on *"Ozzie & Mini Donkeys, Bud & Gilbert"*





I haven't done much with these guys (Aged 3 & 5), but someday, they'll be able to lead properly! For now, they make nice lawn ornaments, and my niece and nephew love grooming them.

Gilbert is definetly the social butterfly, and will sit in your lap all day long, Bud is less sociable! Not the easiest guy to catch, and he hates the Vet, and deworming time. Gilbert on the complete opposite scale LOVES any attention, even needles in the butt!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 7, 2005)

Welcome from the cornhusker State. All your guys are cute. I love your little boys and somehow thought the name Ozzy would fit a donkey, but Ozzy is gorgeous.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 7, 2005)

HI,



and WELCOME from the northwoods of Wisconsin. Your little guys sure are cute..so is Budweiser !! Hope to hear more from you on this forum on how your progressing with Bud and the vet, catching and deworming






I have 2 here that hate the vet, shots, and worming



Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Jul 7, 2005)

I love them!!!


----------



## mountain_waif (Jul 7, 2005)

....


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jul 14, 2005)

bud sounds like my mini horse. it used to take 10 people to hold him down in order to worm him but now it takes three. we have to hog tie him to shave his head








and welcome to lb


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## shminifancier (Jul 14, 2005)

they look so nice.. Congrats.. And welcome from West Central Wisconsin.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Posh (Jul 26, 2005)

Well... it took me 4 days to catch Bud last week!

We moved them to my parents house about a month ago. Bud has been a little unhappy about this...

Gilbert couldn't care less, and thrives for even mor attention now!


----------



## luvmycritters (Jul 27, 2005)

Welcome to the forum from Wi! Your donkeys are cute!


----------

